# Sassy Ivory Lady



## Dogtired425 (Aug 30, 2002)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Sassy Ivory Lady </span> 
<span style='font-size: 11pt'>2/06/96 to 4/08/09 </span> 

I will always miss you, baby girl!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry you lost your lovely white lady.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful and sweet looking girl she was. Rest in peace, Sassy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful dog. May you take comfort in the memories of all of the wonderful times you shared.


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh she was so beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss. She will be waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my I am so sorry!!! I saw the title and thought no not Sassy!!! She was a classy and beautiful girl. May her memory live forever in your heart.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for you loss. What a pretty girl.


----------



## kaylesraven (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh no...I am so sorry for your loss! She was a beauty!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

What a beautiful lady. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

What a sweetie. So sorry for your loss.

George, Chloe, angel Poohbear


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Such a regal beauty. I am so sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Lovely girl, RIP.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh, my...
don't know what to say except my heart aches for you.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

There's nothing any of us can say to ease your pain, but we do understand, I think we've all been there. Life will never be the same but time will bring out the memories and dull the ache, if only a bit. Tuck her into your heart, she'll rest well there, forever. Peace to you.


----------

